# looking for a reputable breeder in the NY area!!



## hand banana (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello all, My name is Nick, this is my 1st post here. I just joined this forum in hopes for some direction to find a good breeder in the NY area...

When i was a kid in 1993 my dad drove out to NJ and came home with a beautiful female Vizsla puppy for the family. The dog was purchased by John Frayne over at Fieldway's. Doing my research now i realize how lucky i was to own a dog from Fieldway's. She lived about 13 years and we loved her to death.

Now quite some time later i find myself ready for another Vizsla, but im having a hard time finding the right breeder. After doing some quick research i see that John had passed away, he would of had a repeat customer in me for sure. I've sifted through a couple different websites and the only person who ive been able to get a hold of was Carol over at Burjan Kennel. She was very nice and told me i could get on a list and she would take care of me early summer. She also told me they puppies go for $1500, i was blown away, John only charged us $500, granted that was about 20 years ago!

After some research I also know to avoid Frank over at Southside Dogs, ive read some terrible stories! Its kind of sad that ive emailed about 6 breeders, and left some messages on answering machines, and he was about the only one who got back to me. 

Ive also tried contacting the Vizsla Club Long Island, but again no one has gotten back to me.

So if anyone in the NY metro area can recommend a quality breeder, please let me know!!!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Nick: There are several well-known and reputable Vizsla breeders in tri-state area: Sizzlin' Vizslas, KaraJen, Opus, Auburn, Anderson, Burjan's and others. You could contact any and/or all of them. 

I think everything comes down to what, if anything, you're planning to do with your dog in terms activities - if you plan to show, compete in field trials or earn hunting titles, you're likely to get a better "quality" Vizsla in terms of the appearance and natural ability than if you only wanted a pet and companion. 

Even if you don't plan to do stuff with you dog, I would recommend looking for the best breeder you can find within a 2 or 3 hour flight radius. There are some really great breeders in Midwest (Illinois, Wisconsin and Michigan) that specialize in "versatile" Vizsla with great results, whose dogs come from the best Vizsla lines in the US. I say look for the best because even "pet" quality Vizsla from a great breeder will turn out to be an exceptional dog but it will be harder for you to convince the breeder to sell you one. 

Also - if you're only looking for a companion/pet, why not consider a rescue?

$1500 is not much if you consider the amount of money you will need to spend on your dog during its life. ;-)

Good luck!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

veifera said:


> Sizzlin' Vizslas
> 
> $1500 is not much if you consider the amount of money you will need to spend on your dog during its life. ;-)


We got Dozer from cameo vizslas in Maryland but she works with szizlin' and if I'm not mistaken szizlin has a stud named Todd and he is GORGEOUS.

Anyhow, $1500 is definitely nothing compared to the monthly and yearly cost. I REALLY underestimated the cost of a dog, but we still ended up with two so you can say we think its worth it. Before you bring your pup home I highly recommend having a savings of a couple grand for them in case of emergency. Bec should something happen, you'll want what's best for your best friend and it may require $2-$3 k in one day. 

But get on a waiting list soon bec it may be quite awhile until there's one ready for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I think $1500 seems reasonable, especially in NY. We paid $2,000 in the Boston area. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Good friends of ours got their Vizsla from Suzu Vizsla in NY (near NYC, I think). Bodhi is well-mannered, gorgeous, and a wonderful dog. I also know that Suzu is actively involved in the Vizsla Club of Greater New York and the Connecticut Valley Vizsla Club. We are considering a second Vizsla at some point and would reach out to Suzu Vizslas in a SECOND.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## hand banana (Sep 27, 2012)

i know its been a long time since i had started this topic but.....
has anyone ever used linmar vizslas in NJ?

a girl i am friends with recently got a dog from them and he's a beauty, just wondering if anyone else had had experience with them since i had never heard of them before


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We got ours at Ivy Acres Vizsla's up in Rochester NY. I think he was $1700 (maybe $1600). I would be skeptical if you found anyone around the area charging less than $1000. Check out the AKC site, that's where we found our breeder.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Are you willing to try Ontario, Canada. Our breeder has a waiting list for puppies due end of March. I think she also has a litter coming at a later date this spring or summer. She may also be able to hook you up with another breeder. Shipping is also a possibility.


----------



## hand banana (Sep 27, 2012)

^^ ontairo is a bit far, and i wouldnt feel comfortable with shipping a puppy


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Better quality dog will save you money in the long run. Wilson cost is 8000 his first year for just routine care, supplies and training. Get a pup with good temperament and health and it will pay off


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

mlwindc said:


> Better quality dog will save you money in the long run. Wilson cost is 8000 his first year for just routine care, supplies and training. Get a pup with good temperament and health and it will pay off


Agreed. Berk was probably around $8000 his first year too and he didn't even destroy anything around the house!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Giandaliajr... Exactly. Wilson maybe chewed up a few old blankets and the arm of an old chair, but not that bad all things considered. And cross my fingers, knock on wood, no unexpected health issues either. Whew, these pups are expensive!


----------

